# Rhinestone template material



## gak1970 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have a Roland EGX-350 engraver with R-Wear software. Where would I buy material for making rhinestone templates using the engraver? Thanks for the help.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

most building supplies. Its just a thin composit hard board


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

We use a plastic with a texture for the templates that we want to last a long time. We buy it from a company called Panterials. It isn't cheap but it doesn't chip either. We also purchased a plastic cutter so that we can cut the plastic into smaller pieces for smaller designs.


----------



## razzledazzle (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a roland egx-30a I am looking for a wholesale source for these plates also. Do you have a good supplier for your cutters? I am having a hard time locating the flat tipped parrelle bit.


----------



## gak1970 (Nov 4, 2008)

I found another site that may have what you need:
www.able-engravers.com
If you don't see it on the site give them a call. They were very helpful.


----------

